Ask HN: What do you know to be true without caveat or qualification? - zkim
======
h2odragon
Humans will never understand more than a fraction of the the universe that we
can perceive. Ignorance is infinite, and therefore so is discovery. Nifty :)

------
brigandish
That there are many truths, but plenty of falsities too.

------
8bitsrule
"I am what I am." \- Popeye

------
Thetawaves
Nothing lasts forever.

------
buffaloo
sic friatur crustulum

~~~
AnimalMuppet
"It pastes powder"? (So says Google Translate.)

I presume that's not the meaning. But what is?

